# Fennec foxes



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I am after a pair of fennec foxes, does anyone have any available or know where I can get some? If so please PM me. 

Thanks in advance,

Regards

Anthony


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

the exotickeepersforum might be able to help you out, theres quite a bit of information on them on there aswell!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't know you could keep these.

They are so cute :flrt:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

got pm from someone about fennecs but were 2000-3000 each il post his forum name..... goes off to find it
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

justexotic is his name :2thumb:
stu


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I too am also looking for fennecs. I have sent Justexotic a PM but if anyone else has any info on how to obtain one please let me know!
-
 Elina


----------



## hantheratbreeder (Sep 8, 2009)

*Fennec Foxes?*

I didn't know you could have fennec foxes as pets!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep you can! 
Getting one however is proving to be near enough imposable.
-
Elina


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought you have to check with local authorities? some dont approve you keeping them i dont think and can take them off you.

Just what i've heard, might be best to double check though


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

nope council dont have to know at all ... there not DWA. do you have to aks your council to keep a dog? no, same applies to non DWA animals
stu


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything from 'Justexotic' about the fennecs?
-
 Elina


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

no just the original email saying how much they were
stu


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

*Please help me.... Fennec fox*

*I am looking for a fennec fox as a pet*
*But no luck in the UK*
*Also is there anyone who has one in the UK, so I could meet them??*
*Regards*
*Lee xx*


----------



## kev a rep (Aug 27, 2009)

have you looked at this site?

Buy Fennec Fox For Sale | Pets Do

not sure it has them for sale but did come up ona search I did these are very interesting sure they need to be kept hot by the looks of it.
good luck keep us all posted.


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

*Me again*

*NO LUCK STILL... ANYONE??..*
*I am looking for a fennec fox as a pet
But no luck in the UK*
*Also is there anyone who has one in the UK, so I could meet them??*
*Regards*
*Lee xx*


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

try rory on the tska web site ive seen them for sale on there in the past. 

(your right you dont have to inform council as non dwa. some people may have to think about next door neighbours though if they make a noise like normal foxes! normal foxes make a right old noise and neighbours would soon complain!) 

if anyone knows rory knows.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

from what i have researched on these 

yes they do make alot of noise, they are very timid and easily spooked, they can clear 6ft from standing, they also musk and let of a scent when spooked or feal threatened too 

from all the reading i have done on fennecs these animals are best kept is as natural an environment as possible


----------



## londoncurls (Oct 21, 2009)

*Thank you... I have sent Rory emails over the past few months waiting for he's reply*

*thanks again though *
*xx*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

londoncurls said:


> *Thank you... I have sent Rory emails over the past few months waiting for he's reply*
> 
> *thanks again though *
> *xx*


 
I have pm'd you : victory:

hope it helps


----------



## kcclarry (Feb 14, 2008)

tskaexotic has some


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

M&C MAMMALS - Home

There you go:2thumb:


----------



## kev a rep (Aug 27, 2009)

WICKED SITE SOME FANTASTIC ANIMALS:2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

We're also thinking about these.

I've had some email chat with a person overseas who keeps them with cats and a dog and hers all get on just fine with one another.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dextersdad said:


> We're also thinking about these.
> 
> I've had some email chat with a person overseas who keeps them with cats and a dog and hers all get on just fine with one another.


Keep them well away from the toffs mate.

Seriously, do people have them living in their house? Or in large outdoors enclosures?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> Keep them well away from the toffs mate.
> 
> Seriously, do people have them living in their house? Or in large outdoors enclosures?


The person I've spoken to has one in the house.

Not this one but I had to add a cute picture


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love a fennec one day!! WHEN it happens, he/she will be an indoor animal.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

we will have some 100% on site may/june aprox £1500 each


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know hoy they get on with domestic cats?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Does anyone know hoy they get on with domestic cats?


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammal-care-sheets/29343-fennic-fox-aweome.html

there is a care sheet there for them from what i have read yes they do tend to get on with other domestic pets


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammal-care-sheets/29343-fennic-fox-aweome.html
> 
> there is a care sheet there for them from what i have read yes they do tend to get on with other domestic pets


No disrespect to the author. But I'd want a lot more info than that!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> No disrespect to the author. But I'd want a lot more info than that!


 
yups lol i agree :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And I'd want it written by somebody who knew how to spell "fennec" :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> And I'd want it written by somebody who knew how to spell "fennec" :whistling2:


 
LOL i didnt write it ha ha just copyed it from the caresheet section :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know  I saw it there before... And I thought exactly the same thing, then *lol*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

One of the keepers on my forum has written an article if it is of any interest : victory:: http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Fennec_Fox.pdf


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> One of the keepers on my forum has written an article if it is of any interest : victory:: http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Fennec_Fox.pdf



Cheers for that.

I'm gathering as much info as I can at the moment.



What I will say is I have a lot of differences in the behaviours of foxes with different keepers and how easier or hard they are to keep.

Seems they have their own little personalities.


----------

